# So what is the downside to code 55?



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Coming in (to the hobby) with no history and an open mind I have to say there seems to be quite a bit of disagreement (across the web not here that I have seen) over atlas code 80 versus code 55 track (keeping discussion to one manuf). The rail height matters little to my eye I want to run trains but I am partial to the brown ties. I wil have a fair number of switches (plan is to have them powered).

So what do you all think 80 or 55? 

Walman


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Atlas C80 track is pretty much a standard that's been and still is widely used by many model railroaders.Reasonably priced,easy to install and practically bulletproof if installed right.However,to purists,rail height is not prototypical (too high) but on the other hand,you can run any N scale rolling stock on it.

Atlas C55,I admit,is much better looking.Tie spacing and rail height are closer to prototype.I don't know about prices and the piece of track I've seen seemed to me to be more fragile,but still a great track choice.The down side is that having low profile rails,it will accept only the newer wheel sets that have thinner flanges.That's OK if you have only newer cars and locos,but can be a problem for older models that have what is called "pizza cutter" flanges.Replacing wheelsets on cars is easy but it's a different story for locomotives.

If you don't mind about rail height,then stick with C80.You'll be able to run anything you may eventually wish to.Then again,if you don't mind the tie spacing being based on european prototype,I suggest you consider Peco C80.It is said to be more expensive though,track is much similar to Atlas C80 but I like their turnouts much better.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Been in the hobby for years and never switched over. I try to stay with prototype as much as possible but Rail height doesnt bother me. Some wheel flanges will not work with 55. Track appeared more pricey along with turnouts.
I like brown ties. I paint the track and ties. Time consuming at times but I am in no hurry with my latest layout.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I like code 80 becuase anything old or new will run on it. Its been proven the rail hieght is a scale foot high! If you use snap track, you can a tight radius of 9 3/4'" to a broad 19" radius! But, if you plan on using the newest engines and cars, I'd use code 55.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Then there's what I call the "best of both worlds" in Peco's C55 track.In fact,Peco C55 is a cheat that uses C80 track buried deeper in the ties so it sort of look like C55.This is my personal choice that I'm actually building my layout with,not so much because of the looks but because of their widest choice of turnouts that I know of.They come in many variants like small,medium,large,double curved,wyes,single and double slips and then double crossovers,you don't have this choice in other brands.

Some will say that they only come in Electrofrog types and that frogs need to be powered.They can indeed be installed and have the frogs powered (more work and polarity control hardware) for better reliability but I've installed quite a few and never powered any with no problem at all.When kept clean,they'll carry current just fine.

I like to have a wide selection of steamers and some have only been made years ago so do have pizza cutter flanges.Even if my fleet of steamers is mostly newer production models,to me Peco C55 is perfect.


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

*So now....*

OK so now I think I need to look at Peco more closely....aren't you guys supposed to be giving me ideas to NARROW my choices so my decisions are easier? 

Seriously thanks I'll take a look.

Walman
Searching for Venture Capital to build the CLJ&M Railroad


----------

